#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  spontane moslima zoekt.... jou??

## precious_83

.......

----------


## MIMOUN25

Ik zou van alles willen zeggen en reageren wie ik ben en wat ik doe maar zoals je zelf eigenlijk al zegt,ben je geen echte geloofsmens hoef je niet te reageren.Ik weet niet niet of je mij wat kan bijbrengen want mijn hart zit gelukkig wel op de goede plek en ben eerlijker dan de kat van mijn buurman.

----------


## NB25

salaamo alykom ! ik heb jou bericht gelezen en wil graag wat van u weten als u natuurlijk geen bezwaar tegen hebt. mijn e mail adres is [email protected]

----------


## AbdelRRani

hee,

----------


## crusader-99

moslimas moeten maar naar huis gaan.
huis betekend hier marocco. Doen ze dit niet dan moeten ze zich maar onderwerpen aan de geitenneukers. Daar hebben we er genoeg van.
have fun !

----------


## crusader-99

achterafgezien is mijn reaktie redelijk overtrokken, moslimas zijn net zoals ik nederlanders en hoeven zich daar niet voor te schamen (of juist wel ??!)

----------


## ssef

hallom moslima. ik ben zeer geinteresseerd mijn mail is [email protected]

----------


## Romantico

Hi Romantic warm lady Muslima,

Asalaam wa alaikum wrwb
My name is Ramon Mohammed 
en ik woon tussen Utrecht en Amasterdam in.

Romantische warme goed uitziende lange man met bruine ogen luisterend oor en begripvol . Amitabhachan type . maar geen macho

Mijn motto: Sport : wandelen , fietsen , sportvlieger , zwemmen Koken internationaal "7 gangen etc. , respectvol , spiritueel , modern 
dance , muziek , vissen heb ook twee vijvers , computers huis vol,
Filosofie, ontwikkeling , romantic , beach etc. 

Voor meer info en mijn foto ga naar mijn MSN 
en dat is: [email protected] 
indien je mijn msn invoegt dan kan je mij gelijk zien wie ik ben 
en meer weten etc.

Prettige dagen en vrolijke feestdagen
Liefs en warme groet 
Ramon

----------


## youssef25

spontane jongen zoekt jou mss?voeg me toe op mn msn [email protected]

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door crusader-99_ 
> *achterafgezien is mijn [GLOW=red]REAKTIE[/GLOW] redelijk overtrokken, moslimas zijn net zoals ik nederlanders en hoeven zich daar niet voor te schamen (of juist wel ??!)*



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  u were saying?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




reactie  :moe:

----------


## getint35

hello JongeDame, hoe is 't? Ik zag jou advertentie en het spreekt mij aan. Ik ben sereius. Ik denk dat ik ergens wel aan je verwachting zal voldoen. Ik zie er verzorgd uit, ben grappig, eerlijk etc. . Ik volg de weg van de al-Islam (alhamdoelillah). Dus, laat wat van je horen als je wilt, okay? Beslam ja Ogtie.

----------


## rabbahe

za7ma stoer

----------


## criminar

> Spontane moslima zoekt....jou?


Hey spontane moslima kun jij mij garanderen dat wanneer ik tegen jou zeg " hiwa yallah naar de keuken", jij niet op mij komt afstormen met een bommengordel ,om mij een vroege exit naar het hiernamaals te gunnen?

----------

